# Blütenbilder Teichpflanzen 2019



## Tottoabs (17. März 2019)

Erster 
Aponogeton


----------



## troll20 (17. März 2019)

Aber doch nicht im Teich, bzw nicht jetzt bei dem kalten Wasser,  oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht im Teich, bzw nicht jetzt bei dem kalten Wasser, oder?


Doch.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. März 2019)

Ich hab nur grüne Knospen zu bieten.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2019)

Meine __ Rosenprimel sind auch wie der Sumpfdotter in den Startlöchern.....wobei ich glaube davon finde ich auch schon die ersten Blüten.....wenn es mal eine Regenpause gibt.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. März 2019)

Du bist erster, Totto, ich hab die größte. Blüht 365 Tage /Jahr


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2019)

Mal schauen wann die ersten Seerosenbilder kommen.


----------



## troll20 (18. März 2019)

Hier ist noch voll der Winter. Nur die __ Iris schiebt ganz langsam das erste grün.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. März 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann die ersten Seerosenbilder kommen.



Hi Thorsten,

das dauert nach paar Tage, meine "__ Joey Tomocik" hat auch erst 2 Blätter aus 70cm Tiefe an die Oberfläche bekommen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (22. März 2019)

Jetzt ist er da.
Heute 20 Grad angesagt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann die ersten Seerosenbilder kommen.


da sind erste (blühen aber leider nur im hieisgen BoGa)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2019)

im eigenen Gartenteich haben nun neben der "__ Joey Tomocik" seit heute auch die "__ Marliacea Chromatella" und "__ Norma Gedye" ihr erstes Blatt oben

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (23. März 2019)

Ihr habt ja alle einen




Ich setze mich mal lieber wieder auf meine Banke und warte bei  ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird.
Ansonsten dreh ich gleich wieder um in meine Höhle und  schmoll mich in den Sommerschlaf


----------



## Turbochris (23. März 2019)

Mir geht es genauso! Nachts immer noch Frost bis mittags. Auf den Mörtlelwannen, in denen ich letztes Jahr Teichpflanzen gebunkert habe, schwimmt abends noch eine 1cm dicke Eisschicht.
Und ich dachte Hof ist bayerisch Sibirien, nicht Augsburg...

Die Amphibien haben die Wanderfreude bis auf weiteres total eingestellt. 

Aus lauter Frust habe ich ein Supertele ausgeliehen und werde morgen fette Mäuse fotografieren!

Wenigstens blühen, außer den Krokussen, Schabockskraut ind __ Huflattich...


----------



## troll20 (23. März 2019)

Hof, das ist doch kurz vor Kulmbach und da sind die Sumpfdotterblumen gewiss schon einen halben Meter hoch und haben Maß- große Blüten 

Ich glaub ich werd das mal gleich Anfang April kontrollieren fahren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. März 2019)

Hihi, geht mir ähnlich. Unten im Rheintal explodiert das Leben und hier oben auf meiner windigen Schwarzwaldflanke ist Zögern angesagt. Aber der Bärlauch im Vorgarten schiebt die Blätter raus, die Kröte in meiner Reisighecke quakt allabendlich, das wird schon.


----------



## Tomy26 (23. März 2019)

Das eine oder andere ist auf den besten Weg.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2019)

Hi Frank,

meine __ Kobushi-Magnolie und die "Leonard Messel" haben heute auch die ersten Blüten geöffnet

und im Gartenteich sind die 3 übriggebliebenen Kometenschweife auch jeck. Die beiden größeren trieben im Sonnenschein den etwas kleineren kreuz und quer durch den Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2019)

Ach die Rosenprimelbilder bin ich ja noch schuldig


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> meine __ Kobushi-Magnolie


Ist das eigendlich bei dier ein Baum oder eher ein Busch ? 
Ist aus deinen Samen was gekommen ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2019)

Hi Thorsten,

meine ist ne eher kleinwüchsige, strauchförmige Form die ich vor fast 30 Jahren mal von nem Kumpel bekommen hatte (ist ein Überbleisel der einstigen Anlage des neuen Marburger BoGa aus den 1973ern)

bei keinem der ganzen Magnoliensamen in Töpfen oder Kühlschrank hat sich bisher was gerührt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2019)

Dito


----------



## bernias (29. März 2019)

So, nun glaub ich's: endlich Frühling, wenn die Adonis blühen


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei keinem der ganzen Magnoliensamen in Töpfen oder Kühlschrank hat sich bisher was gerührt


Meine fangen an zu Keimen. In einem Frühbeet. Gleich zwei Stück.


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Juni 2019)

Ihr wolltet doch Seerosen-Blüten. Könnt ihr bekommen. 

  

Gestern waren es gut 18 offene Blüten. War aber zu spät vom Arzt zurück um das zu fotografieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meine fangen an zu Keimen. In einem Frühbeet. Gleich zwei Stück.



Hi Thorsten,

vor 3 Wochen hat sch bei meinen Magnoliensaaten auch etwas getan,

von den Samen der "Leonard Messel" sind ca. 20% im Moorbeet gekeimt und die 20-22 haben nun ihre ersten "richtigen" Laubblätter ausgebildet

und nebenan kommt nun auch ein Sämling von  der "__ Gold Star" aus dem Torf

(bei den "Alexandrina" Samen tut sich immer noch nix - die sind wohl alle taub)

der letzte "harte" M. grandiflora Sämling von 2016 der von den ursprünglich 27 übriggebleiben ist - die anderen 26 waren im Winter  2016-2017 im kalten Gewächshaus "erfroren" erreicht dieses Jahr wohl die 1,5m Marke

MfG Frank


----------

